# Bad Azz Cat



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So do you think that dogs are bad azz? Well check out this cat. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...at-dog-attack-bakersfield-california/9084549/

I didn't post it directly from Youtube since you would need to log in to see it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cats are capable of some serious stuff:shock:


----------

